# Knoppix-cd



## Cstar (19. Mai 2004)

Hi,
ich möchte mir eine Linux-Distribution ziehen (am besten Knoppix), nur besitze ich ein langsames 56k-modem und daher scheint mir dieses Vorhaben schier unmöglich (dsl ist in meiner Stadt leider auch nicht möglich). Außerdem kenne ich niemanden, der dsl hätte, um mir die CDs runterzuladen. 
Daher frag ich mich, ob man über irgendwelche Zeitschriften (kostenlos) an eine CD kommen kann. Ab und zu werden ja Distributionen (v.a. Knoppix) beigelegt. Nur, wie komme ich an die Zeitschriften (kostenlos) ran? Bücher kann man sich ja bei Bedarf problemlos über Fernleihe bestellen! Nur geht das auch mit Zeitschriften? Und wie?
Hat irgendwer einen Tipp parat, wie ich an die isos komme?

thx


----------



## Jipper (19. Mai 2004)

Kostenlos an Zeitschriften rankommen ?
 Denke schon das Du die kaufen musst.

In regelmäßigen Abständen sind Knoppix Versionen immer bei irgendwelchen Zeitschriften dabei. Einfach Augen auf und dann im Kiosk deiner Wahl beziehen.

Oder bei Ebay günstig ersteigern.

Gruss Jipper


----------



## Cstar (19. Mai 2004)

Hmm,
wenn man Bücher bestellen kann, wieso sollte man nicht auch Zeitschriften bestellen können?
Ich weiß jedoch nur, wie man bei Büchern vorgeht!


----------



## GFX-Händchen (20. Mai 2004)

Schau dir das hier mal an .
Ansonsten kannst du auch ne Suchmaschine befragen.


----------

